# Low Tech 1 Gallon Shrimp Jar



## Orangatsang (Jul 23, 2013)

1 gallon, unflitered, planted jar. I've had it for about a month now and it's going pretty good. Some of my rotala was melting but I recently added the 6500K light and I've had some new growth on them. Below is my setup and stock.

This is my first foray into anything planted. I'm planning on starting a larger 20g tank soon with some fish.

Substrate:
-Organic potting soil
-Sand cap

Lighting:
GE 15-Watt energy smart CFL (6500K) 

Flora
-1x Java fern
-1x Marimo ball
-2x Moneywort
-Multiple rotala (can't remembr which kind)

Fauna
-1x Clithon corona
-1x Cardinia cf. propinqua
-4x RCS

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

That's stunning for a 1g jar, I think it's a wonderful first go. Great job, and can't wait to see the big tank! 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks for the bigger photo, the jar is awesome


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## FungusTrooper (Jul 8, 2013)

Cool! I made a 1G jar too, but people seem to like yours a lot more . The rocks are nice, are they local?


----------



## Orangatsang (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks all, I'm pretty pleased with it.

Last night one of my RCS died, but he had been in the tank for less than 48 hours. All my levels seem fine so I'm chalking it up to stress. The rest are all super active and look healthy.

Here are a couple more pictures from the tank:

My Orange Sunkist on the Marimo ball.









The brightest of the RCS.









Some of the new growth on my rotala, you can see some of the melted stems as well. Can anyone help me identify what variety of rotala this is?









I'm getting the itch to start something bigger. I'm hoping to get some rams or apistos. I'm also thinking of starting a small dwarf puffer nano. I've kept them in the past and would love to get another in a planted tank.


----------

